# parlare male l'italiano



## Tegs

Buongiorno! 
Esiste per caso un’espressione idiomatica per dire _parlare male l’italiano _(nel senso di parlare italiano come straniero)? 
So che in francese c’è un’espressione che si traduce per _parlare francese come una mucca spagnola_, che trovo carino 
Avete qualcosa del genere? Grazie!


----------



## Sanji84

In italiano, è solito usarsi l'espressione, anche se meno colorita di quella da te elencata, "parlare da cani l'italiano".
Spero di esserti stato di aiuto.


----------



## Tegs

Grazie Sanji! E' proprio quello che cercavo


----------



## Trentaduesima

Sanji84 said:


> In italiano, è solito usarsi l'espressione, anche se meno colorita di quella da te elencata, "parlare da cani l'italiano".
> Spero di esserti stato di aiuto.



Similarmente mi è capitato di sentire "parli italiacane?"

A militare si usava spesso "parliamo tricolore per favore".


----------



## matoupaschat

E, per favore, quale differenza c'è tra "masticare l'italiano" e "parlare italiacane/parlare da cani l'italiano"?


----------



## silver frog

matoupaschat said:


> E, per favore, quale differenza c'è tra "masticare l'italiano" e "parlare italiacane/parlare da cani l'italiano"?




Masticare l'italiano = parlare un po' di italiano
Suggerisce l'idea che lo si parli poco, a livello di base, ma secondo me non implica che quel poco che si parla è sgrammaticato.

Parlare italiano da cani / parlare italiano maccheronico, etc = parlare in modo sgrammaticato, non corretto


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao SF,
Stavo confondendo le espressioni: volevo dire "parlare italiano maccheronico" e mi è venuto di battere "masticare l'italiano". Comunque mi hai fornito l'informazione che desideravo .
Tante grazie.


----------



## kreiner

Tegs said:


> So che in francese c’è un’espressione che si traduce per _parlare francese come una mucca spagnola_, che trovo carino


 
Ti posso garantire che le mucche spagnole parlano male persino lo spagnolo .


----------



## vega3131

Tegs said:


> So che in francese c’è un’espressione che si traduce per _parlare francese come una mucca spagnola_, che trovo carino


Veramente diciamo "come una vacca spagnola", che poi è un calco del  francese "comme una vache espagnole" ed etimologicamente sembra non  abbia nulla a che fare con le vacche. Deriverebbe invece da una  corruzione di "basque", quando in Francia era di moda avere un  maggiordomo basco, da cui "parlare francese come un basco spagnolo". 
O è anche questa una leggenda metropolitana?
Vorrei far notare *silver frog* che "parlare italiano maccheronico"  è diverso da "parlare da cani". Il primo è un modo voluto di storpiare  la lingua, ed era di moda molti anni fa nell'ambiente universitario (ora non  mi viene in mente un esempio italiano, ma per il latino maccheronico  citerei Teofilo Folengo); il secondo indica incapacità di  usare la lingua decentemente.


----------



## matoupaschat

vega3131 said:


> Veramente diciamo "come una vacca spagnola", che poi è un calco del francese "comme una vache espagnole" ed etimologicamente sembra non abbia nulla a che fare con le vacche. Deriverebbe invece da una corruzione di "basque", quando in Francia era di moda avere un maggiordomo basco, da cui "parlare francese come un basco spagnolo".
> O è anche questa una leggenda metropolitana?
> Vorrei far notare *silver frog* che "parlare italiano maccheronico" è diverso da "parlare da cani". Il primo è un modo voluto di storpiare la lingua, ed era di moda molti anni fa nell'ambiente universitario (ora non mi viene in mente un esempio italiano, ma per il latino maccheronico citerei Teofilo Folengo); il secondo indica incapacità di usare la lingua decentemente.


 
Quoto l'origine dell'espressione francese, favorita forse dalla confusione tra b e v nelle pronuncia guasca e spagnola.
Interessante la tua spiegazione della differenza tra "parlare italiano maccheronico" e "parlare da cani". Comunque, non ci sarebbe lo stesso una parte di non voluto nella parlata maccheronica, questa domanda perché in francese, l'espressione equivalente, basata sulla parola "cucina", significa soltanto "di bassa qualità"?


----------



## Anaiss

Trentaduesima said:


> Similarmente mi è capitato di sentire *"parli italiacane?"* *??????*
> 
> A militare si usava spesso "parliamo tricolore per favore".


Ma veramente? Mai sentita la prima espressione che hai citato.


----------



## Sanji84

matoupaschat said:


> Quoto l'origine dell'espressione francese, favorita forse dalla confusione tra b e v nelle pronuncia guasca e spagnola.
> Interessante la tua spiegazione della differenza tra "parlare italiano maccheronico" e "parlare da cani". Comunque, non ci sarebbe lo stesso una parte di non voluto nella parlata maccheronica, questa domanda perché in francese, l'espressione equivalente, basata sulla parola "cucina", significa soltanto "di bassa qualità"?



A dire il vero, nella maggior parte dei casi, l'italiano come qualsiasi altra lingua nella sua versione "maccheronica" è usato con volontà dal parlante ed ha finalità comiche. Con questo non voglio dire che si possa trovare soltanto in un contesto di questo tipo. Diciamo, che una "mala-lingua" nasca sempre da carenze nell'uso della stessa.


----------



## matoupaschat

Alla fine, mi sono deciso a consultare il Treccani per avere la definizione di "maccheronico" e sembrerebbe che tutti qui parlassero del significato per estensione.
Grazie.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Con "italiano maccheronico" però io intendo un italiano parlato sì da chi lo sa poco, ma che soprattutto mischia parole della sua lingua italianizzandole o ritenendo di italianizzarle.


----------



## Anaiss

Devo dire però che, personalmente, _maccheronico _l'ho sentito usare per descrivere lingue diverse dall'italiano. 
(una per tutte, inglese maccheronico)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Nota di moderazione:



> Vi rammento che stiamo cercando un'espressione idiomatica per "parlare male l'italiano".
> Vi prego di evitare di distogliere la discussione da questo argomento.
> Grazie.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Mi scuso, ma a me sembrava di essere in tema, forse non mi sono spiegata bene.

Qualcuno aveva proposto come frase idiomatica per dire "parlare male l'italiano" di usare "parlare un italiano maccheronico".

Ho spiegato che secondo me l' aggettivo maccheronico più che indicare una lingua parlata male indica una lingua parlata con parole quasi inesistenti, derivate da un'altra lingua a cui si aggiungono magari delle desinenze, dei prefissi ecc che le fanno sembrare dell' altra lingua.

Non mi viene un esempio con l'italiano, ma uno spagnolo maccheronico potrebbe essere quello in cui a una frase in italiano si aggiungono "s" in fondo a tutte le parole di una frase in italiano, oppure un francese maccheronico quello ottenuto mettendo l'accento sull'ultima sillaba di tutte le parole di una frase in italiano.


----------



## matoupaschat

Angel.Aura said:


> Nota di moderazione:
> Vi rammento che stiamo cercando un'espressione idiomatica per "parlare male l'italiano".
> Vi prego di evitare di distogliere la discussione da questo argomento.
> Grazie.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


Mi dispiace, Laura, ammetto volontieri di avere leggermente "sbandato".



Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Mi scuso, ma a me sembrava di essere in tema , forse non mi sono spiegata bene .


 E i tuoi interventi mi sono stati utili. Grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche se non è errato, l'uso dell'aggettivo "maccheronico" non lo vedo adatto per la lingua italiana. Userei piuttosto "parlare un italiano stentato".


----------

